# Sticky  End of Summer Photo Contest and Giveaway!



## Admin

Summer has almost come to an end, and school is officially back in session! Do you know what that means? It means it's time to show us what you did this Summer!

*Share a photo of your favorite project you started this summer!*


On *September 15, 2022,* we will hold a random drawing from all qualifying pictures posted to select a winner for a $50 Amazon E-Gift card.
The winner will have seven days to reply to our message verifying their email address, or a new winner will be chosen.

Thank you for being part of the community. 😊

- Community Management Team


----------



## reggi




----------



## Ed Corrigan

reggi said:


> View attachment 533016


Dude, it's supposed to be something you're PROUD of... Not wall of shame stuff. 😆


----------



## Kingcarpenter1




----------



## Kowboy

Before:








After:


----------



## superseal




----------



## Remodelz

Office we remodeled a few months ago. Custom cabinets and French doors.


----------



## Ed Corrigan

Kingcarpenter1 said:


> View attachment 533024


The man said 16" OC... Burning up all my wood!!!
😆

That looks awesome!!!😎


----------



## Kingcarpenter1

Ed Corrigan said:


> That looks awesome!!!😎


That was part of the test for the young framer/mason that went to work for me. If you remember, he’s an ace mason that worked for my 30 + years mason, but wanted to come back to framing. Put him on the cut table for his test. He’s good


Mike


----------



## Ed Corrigan

Kingcarpenter1 said:


> That was part of the test for the young framer/mason that went to work for me. If you remember, he’s an ace mason that worked for my 30 + years mason, but wanted to come back to framing. Put him on the cut table for his test. He’s good
> 
> 
> Mike


I'll be stickin to my brick stackin, thank you.

Tell him he has my kudos!


----------



## Snobnd

this was supposed to be a quick facelift but it turned out to be a complete redo!


----------



## Leo G

1st blonde bar I've done.


----------



## nickko

White oak pinwheel table with ebony center and leg cuffs.


----------



## RacinMason

Outdoor kitchen


----------



## Jaws

Lake Buchanan


----------



## Jaws

Our smallest project for 2022, nice little addition. Lake LBJ


----------



## Randy Bush

My mountain job. complete make over, new exterior doors, reside, and new deck.


----------



## BLangley

It's a little one compared to all the others being posted up, but it's one of the first I hopped on when I started last fall. Spent months working on finding someone to make a custom wooden countertop, selecting the wood they liked, and finding a sink they were happy with. Couple of antiquers/collectors that absolutely love the look of the walnut with their oak cabinets.


----------



## JenniferTemple




----------



## Ed Corrigan

JenniferTemple said:


> View attachment 533319
> 
> View attachment 533318


You fancy. I like that finish


Now get outta the bathroom and get back to work!!😆😆😆


----------

